# MAC Blush Colours That Are Similar To Benefit Dallas or NARS Sin



## miss_emc (Oct 21, 2006)

Hey guys, just wondering if anybody can give me any recommendations for a MAC cheek colour which is similar to Benefit Dallas or NARS Sin, and if not then which of the two is an overall nicer colour and texture. I already have Plum Foolery blush however the colour just isn't as nice as the Benefit & Nars ones. Any recs?


----------



## neeshie (Oct 22, 2006)

how about flirt and tease....sin has a goldish sparkle that flirt and tease doesn't have and flirt and tease is a bit darker, but otherwise they're similar-ish.
I don't have dallas so can't comment


----------



## girly girl (Mar 6, 2007)

how about flirt and tease....sin has a goldish sparkle that flirt and tease doesn't have and flirt and tease is a bit darker, but otherwise they're similar-ish


----------



## girly girl (Mar 6, 2007)

MAC cheek colour is similar to Benefit Dallas or NARS Sin, I already have Plum Foolery blush however the colour just isn't as nice as the Benefit & Nars ones.


----------



## girly girl (Mar 6, 2007)

how about flirt and tease....sin has a goldish sparkle that flirt and tease doesn't have and flirt and tease is a bit darker, but otherwise they're similar-ish


----------



## reetez (Mar 29, 2007)

Maybe Mac Barbie Fab comes close to the color your looking for.


----------



## yummy411 (May 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *reetez* 

 
_Maybe Mac Barbie Fab comes close to the color your looking for._

 
i was thinking this also from the description i was hearing...


----------

